# Drone Radiation Surveys



## Foxbat (Mar 1, 2018)

What with all the idiots using drones around airports and stuff, it's good to see a positive story for these bits of tech. A British designed drone (already successfully used at Sellafield) is to map radiation levels in and around the stricken Fukishima plants. 

RISER (remote  intelligence survey equipment for radiation) is fitted with lasers in order that it can navigate places where GPS is not available and allows it to move within complex industrial spaces.

Radiation surveying was part of a job I used to do (being the first to enter high radiation areas, we used to call ourselves Canaries) and I know how difficult it is to get a true picture if there is a lack of accessibility. 

Drone to map radiation within Fukushima plant


----------

